
Unlicensed “health coach” claims health advice is free speech–court disagrees - maxfan8
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/07/unlicensed-health-coach-claims-health-advice-is-free-speech-court-disagrees/
======
jdmcnugent
Bachelor’s degree in geography? I wonder if she went to school with Buster
Bluth.

